# Dynamat my hood or not?



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

I just installed some Dynamat in my front doors and the sound is so much better I'm going to put more in the front doors, do my back doors, my rear hatch, and eventually my floor. I seen that Dynamat has hood liner products and I was wondering if doing my hood would improve the sound in my car substantially? Or is that just to make the car quieter to people outside the car?


----------



## corrado33 (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely don't use regular dynamat on your hood. It'll melt.  

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. I'd say that most of your sound from the engine is coming through the firewall, not the hood. The sound would have to travel out through your hood, then back into the cab. I'd say that's not likely.


----------



## 000zero (Mar 12, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, good to know I was on the right track. Thanks.


----------



## corrado33 (Feb 27, 2011)

Besides, I know in my car, the hood insulation is exactly that. Insulation, to protect the paint since it's an inch or so away from the top of the hot engine. It's not supposed to act as sound deadening.


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

000zero said:


> I just installed some Dynamat in my front doors and the sound is so much better I'm going to put more in the front doors, do my back doors, my rear hatch, and eventually my floor. I seen that Dynamat has hood liner products and I was wondering if doing my hood would improve the sound in my car substantially? Or is that just to make the car quieter to people outside the car?


I too did my doors (F+R) Trunk, all detachable plastic parts (ALOT) and back seat to try hush the exhaust. I went through 3 boxes of the Bulk pack dynamat! I drive a 07 Pontiac Grand Prix.

Also, Dynamat makes something that is for under the hood. It can resonate the engine noise and it can withstand the heat!


----------



## corrado33 (Feb 27, 2011)

Commissionmip said:


> I too did my doors (F+R) Trunk, all detachable plastic parts (ALOT) and back seat to try hush the exhaust. I went through 3 boxes of the Bulk pack dynamat! I drive a 07 Pontiac Grand Prix.
> 
> Also, Dynamat makes something that is for under the hood. It can resonate the engine noise and it can withstand the heat!


Yes we were talking about that dynamat product above. 

I think it probably would have been cheaper if you would have gotten a quieter muffler/resonator than going through all of that dynamat.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't put anything on your hood. At all. It is bad for engine performance. It causes/worsens heat soak.


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

I"ve got the Dynamat Hoodliner in my car, I've applied it under the hood on top of dynamat extreme and on top of the pre-existing mat on the firewall. It does make a difference, though the return on investment is greater with floor/door/wheelwell treatments. I've noticed an incremental improvement with almost every sound treatment, in every area. Some areas are a bigger source of noise in some cars than others.


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

corrado33 said:


> Yes we were talking about that dynamat product above.
> 
> I think it probably would have been cheaper if you would have gotten a quieter muffler/resonator than going through all of that dynamat.


Actually it wouldn't have... 
I did my research. Besides I only used patches under the back seat and most of it went to the Trunk and custom rear deck......


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

singleuse said:


> I"ve got the Dynamat Hoodliner in my car, I've applied it under the hood on top of dynamat extreme and on top of the pre-existing mat on the firewall. It does make a difference, though the return on investment is greater with floor/door/wheelwell treatments. I've noticed an incremental improvement with almost every sound treatment, in every area. Some areas are a bigger source of noise in some cars than others.


Just curious... How did you do the Wheelwell? Inside or outside?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Commissionmip said:


> Just curious... How did you do the Wheelwell? Inside or outside?


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

I always wondered what is that thing in the lower picture? Its black and looks like a vent..

Thanx for the pics!!!


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

Commissionmip said:


> Just curious... How did you do the Wheelwell? Inside or outside?




On the outside, I sprayed Cascade Quiet Kote. This turned out to be one of the most effective treatments I've done. On the inside, I stuffed Cascade engine box liner, which is like super MLV with foam attached, under the kicks and over the rear wheel well area.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Commissionmip said:


> I always wondered what is that thing in the lower picture? Its black and looks like a vent..
> 
> Thanx for the pics!!!


It's just that... It's the vent that vents the car when you close your door..


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> It's just that... It's the vent that vents the car when you close your door..


Did you apply any treatment to your firewall / engine compartment or hood?

I have been wondering about this same topic - is it worthwhile to spend time & money to treat your hood and firewall? I've seen almost no mention of it here.

I have a Toyo. Sequoia SUV and for me, my firewall from the engine compartment side is more accessible for me to apply treatment. I already have CLD and CCF on the inside floors up to about half way up the firewall/dash area. I never to get around to adding MLV and was just noodling around which would offer the better return on investment.

Thx
Kenreau


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

dragonrage said:


> Don't put anything on your hood. At all. It is bad for engine performance. It causes/worsens heat soak.


true, but it will increase gas mileage, especially if you live in cold climates and do lots of short trips, and especially if your car uses a iat and map sensor instead of maf sensor for its fuel inection


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the results depend on the car. On my car there is very little sound reducing material anywhere, none on the hood like some cars. 

I did this only because I got the materials cheap: I put a layer of Dynamat Extreme on all of the recessed areas of the hood. I used a layer of their Hoodliner covering the entire surface of the hood. 

On my car it made a noticeable reduction in the engine noise. There is still a lot of engine noise but nothing like before. There are a lot of non stock parts under the hood though which made my car noisier than the stock version. But there is definitely less noise coming from the engine bay now.

If the car has no factory sound reducing material and the material can be obtained for a reasonable price I would say it is worth doing.


----------

